# Ahh, this is really nice!



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a really nice break from the relentless tormenting and bullying. It's really refreshing. Who called the dogs off?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Whazz goin on...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Who's the victim and who's the bully? (Watch it... it's a trick question)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> This is a really nice break from the relentless tormenting and bullying. It's really refreshing. Who called the dogs off?


You could at least offer your comment in a specific _key_. This is, after all, the Music Theory thread!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Watch it... it's a trick question


LOL!! MR thrives on them


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for your support!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

No worry, we got ur back bruh


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not complaining! It's just nice to be able to breathe again. The C Major scale is inherently unstable, ha ha! Yes, it's so marvelously unstable! I love it!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

When words are as music , then goodness . Music theory .


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> I'm not complaining! It's just nice to be able to breathe again. The C Major scale is inherently unstable, ha ha! Yes, it's so marvelously unstable! I love it!


I'll get me hammer. There. It's stable...


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

millionrainbows said:


> The C Major scale is inherently unstable, ha ha! Yes, it's so marvelously unstable! I love it!


Have you been listening to my practice sessions again?


----------

